# Where is this highway?



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
It would be funny if we could actually get this one pin pointed.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

it just thought that some UK forumer could recognize that place. in a german autobahn-forum they have "guess the location"-threads and the people there seem to know every kilometer of the deutsche autobahn and are able to recognize every place, although there are only the road and some trees on a picture... I'll look later for a UK-Forum. Goin' out now. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Patrick said:


> in a german autobahn-forum they have "guess the location"-threads and the people there seem to know every kilometer of the deutsche autobahn and are able to recognize every place, although there are only the road and some trees on a picture...


We used to have that too on the Dutch Autosnelwegen forum.

Amazing some people can just know the exact place by only showing a crash barrier and some lightposts.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

*IDENTIFIED!*

I posted this image to a road enthusiast forvm that I frequent and a regular in it has identified the location!

--------------------

"David D Miller" <[email protected]> wrote
> > Michael G. Koerner wrote:
>> >> In another forvm that I frequent, the image
>> >> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9505/mercedesbenzstationwagowf1.jpg
>> >> which shows what looks like an interstate at an 'Exit 78A', has been 
>> >> wracking everyones' brains. Where exactly it is taken? The car has 
>> >> Pennsylvania 'FOP' plates, but I have not been able to match the image 
>> >> with any specific location in the northeast.
>> >>
>> >> The closest match that I could find is I-79 just north of the PATurnpike 
>> >> (at interchange 78), but the ramps, buildings and sun angle are not 
>> >> correct.
>> >>
>> >> Any ideas?
> >
> > It's in the UK. It's on the A13, at the eastbound exit for the A1306 - a 
> > mile short of M25 J30 at Thurrock: NGR TQ545802 or 51.5N 0.22E
> >
> > (It took me about five hours to find.)

VERY NICE!
Google link: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...,0.225821&spn=0.009604,0.021715&t=h&z=16&om=1

FloydR 

-------------------------

All that I can say is 'WOW!'

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow indeed. And I thought I was the biggest highway fanatic...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

That is absolutely incredible that they managed to pinpoint it so accurately!

I could tell it was a UK road though, the markings reminded me too much of home.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

mgk920 said:


> I posted this image to a road enthusiast forvm that I frequent and a regular in it has identified the location!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...



WOW great congratulaitons! Thanks! :cheers:

P.S It's not even a motorway.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Is he sure? If I see right, the highway on the photo turns left in the back, whereas the A13 turns right after the interchange (overpass).


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Verso said:


> Is he sure? If I see right, the highway on the photo turns left in the back, whereas the A13 turns right after the interchange (overpass).


The photo was mirror-image reversed.

Mike


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Oh, I forgot that.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Verso said:


> Is he sure? If I see right, the highway on the photo turns left in the back, whereas the A13 turns right after the interchange (overpass).





Verso said:


> ^ Oh, I forgot that.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

KIWIKAAS said:


> I'm going on the markings. The markings pictured are typically UK. I can't think of another country that marks their roads in such a way.


Denmark does - well most of them anyway  ( no "look left" here  )


Based on the lamps I will agree it's a mirrored pic of Thurrock in the UK


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The highway itself looks nothing like a highway in the US northeast. The road markings are all different.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

KIWIKAAS said:


>


Hehe, I know, I was also bitching others for forgetting it. :lol:


----------

